# Phoenix @ Orlando Game Thread



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Who do you think will win? Amare was suppose to have his HS jersey retired @ Cyprus High (Orlando, FL) but strained his leg or something... 

Amare is out.. Do you think Suns will win?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Suns better be able to beat the Magic. I think they will win.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=66117&perpage=15&pagenumber=2

come laugh at our stupidity


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It's tough to hear Amare will be out for 4 weeks with a 3rd degree sprain. that's 14 games. Marion has to carry a heavier load especially with cabarkapa gone. personally i have amare on both my fantasy teams so youch. I guess this creates more shot opps for Penny right?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Im trying to sell my penny hardaway magic throwback jersey for $60


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I really hope we can beat the Magic. I like the idea of playing Shawn at the 4 for some minutes so they can run. These next few weeks are going to be tough w/o Z and Mare.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I really hope we can beat the Magic. I like the idea of playing Shawn at the 4 for some minutes so they can run. These next few weeks are going to be tough w/o Z and Mare.


If Magic lose tonight, I will never watch basketball until the playoffs start.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

If the Suns lose it could ruin there season that would be a huge loss. It embarassing to lose to a team with that big of a losing streak.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

man oh man.. edit..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

McGrady is having an awful game with 4 points near halftime.

Former Magic star Penny Hardaway has come back to haunt Orlando. 15 points and 5 assists out of nowhere.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> McGrady is having an awful game with 4 points near halftime.
> 
> Former Magic star Penny Hardaway has come back to haunt Orlando. 15 points and 5 assists out of nowhere.



I hope magic win but I also hope penny does good so i could get more $ out of the penny hardaway throw back jersey hahaha


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Suns are blowing the ****ing game, Steph needs to step up he isnt doing anything.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Why was your coach so upset? He got thrown out.. I dont understand..

I didn't know how amazing phoneix is.. either that or magic were defending horribly in the 1st half of the game....because phx had 18/22 fg @ start of game.. marion and marbury are amazzzing... i love phx fastbreak...


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

Magic finally break the drought, after the suns were up by 20 at the end of the 1st quarter. T-Mac didn't have a great night either, 1 from 9 behind the arc.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I think Shawn is officially back.

He has been more than stellar the last two games. Amazing. Great game by Penny too.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Great!

Out of all the teams we can lose to, it has to be the team with the 18 game losing streak..

I predicted it too... since Amare was announced top miss out.

4 weeks... damn! Suns are doomed... for that span of time anyways.

Marion at the 4 spot sounds good... especially at the offense side... but he may get in jured again banging big bodies in the paint...


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

We're going to need some big time rebounding.. we're going to get killed on the glass. I think we should give Jahidi more minutes if he can stay out of foul trouble. 5 boards a game in 14 minutes..


----------

